# Silicone!!!



## rupertspal42 (May 7, 2009)

Don't know who all likes to use silicone but bed bath and beyond has silicone type molds that can be used for loaf or soap "cup" cakes.. 

Bed Bath and Beyond - baking ware


----------



## heyjude (May 8, 2009)

After seeing some really amazing  cakes in the forum, I think it would be fun to try soaping a  bundt cake mold....and I have a coupon too.   

Thanks for the info.

Jude


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 9, 2009)

I'm here for you Jude.. heh I've seen those bundt cake soaps they're pretty! I saw a lemon lavender one I was like WWOOOOWWW I bet that smells fantastic!! GOOD NUFF TO EAT... but wont.. lmao


----------

